# Satellite TV system



## Grapehair (Jun 30, 2012)

Does anyone have information on the best satalite TV system and provider for English speaking channels and who is the best company to call to set up the system. I live in Rayong not far from Pattaya. Any advice would be appreciated. Grapehair


----------



## Mweiga (Sep 24, 2010)

Grapehair said:


> Does anyone have information on the best satalite TV system and provider for English speaking channels and who is the best company to call to set up the system. I live in Rayong not far from Pattaya. Any advice would be appreciated. Grapehair


I've used UBC for the past six seven years - 40 odd channels with all the good stuff like BBC World , CNN , CNBC, Nat Geo , History, Discovery, Animal Planet , several movie and sport channles , etc , etc ,etc @ THB 1,605 per month. Get good service from them on the rare occasion there's been a problem.


----------



## mikecwm (Jun 18, 2008)

It seems UBC changed to True Visions 5 years ago - 
True Corporation - ??????, ??????????, ?????????, ???????????,???????


----------



## Grapehair (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks for the advice, I've found a man that can, who is here now installing a True system. Good this Expat website, isn't it.


----------



## Mweiga (Sep 24, 2010)

Grapehair said:


> Thanks for the advice, I've found a man that can, who is here now installing a True system. Good this Expat website, isn't it.


Quite right - now called True Visions , my old dish still has UBC on it which sticks in the mind. They've recently introduced a new type decoder which seems to be more relibale than the last one (which wasn't especially bad anyway).

There's also an extra electronic box (non-True Visions equipment) that allows TVs in other rooms to get the signal with remote controller remaining operative - your installer should be able to provide and install this for a small one time charge. True Visions also have this facility but you pay an extra monthly charge for it on your package.


----------



## Grapehair (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up. I'll contact my installer and see what he can do.


----------



## XxSMIL3xX (Aug 22, 2012)

does anyone knows if there is any channel where i will be able to watch live pba?
its philipine basket.

i am earning money from this event and it would be easy to do it from there also as i ll come in thailand to relocate next month.

thank you.


----------

